# New to Africans seeking advice for 75 gallon.



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

So I currently have 5 tanks ranging from 10 to 200 gallons but for one reason or another I never really liked african tanks, always been a SA guy for some reason lol. Well thats about to change got a 75 cycled and ready to start considering my stocking options for my very first African Cichlid tank. Super excited. Thing is despite doing a ton of research and reading I am still super torn between either a mixed Mbuna tank or an assorted Tanganyika. I like aggresive fish (have formerly owned wolf tetras, buck tooth tetras, red devils, a snake head and other nasties) so mbunas fascinate me as do the Malawi in general but im soooooo overwhelmed with the crazy amount of species and such. The Tanganyika just seem to have so much charm and there are so many odd ones. I guess what i am looking for is just some feed back from experienced African owners on there preferences and what makes each setup worth it. Some recommendations on stocking would be super appreciated too and i do have a list iv written over the last week of all the Africans i find interesting (it has like 60 species on it....) Any experiences you can share will make me a happy man.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I could only have one tank it would be mbuna focused on Demasoni.

But as you can see from my signature most of my tanks have haps and peacocks. I'm a sucker for color.

However, I could not do without Calvus, thus the Tanganyikan tank. They look so tribal!


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

First off I appreciate the feedback.  The Demasoni are so gorgeous. They have been at the top of my list for the last month. I have read so many conflicting reports on tank mates and grouping. I want in theory about 4 species minimum in this tank and most people seem to think they do best in a species tank or one based primarily around there care. Thoughts on what other Mbuna I could mix them with? I dont want an absolute demon tank on my first foray into AC so im okay with less aggressive species of Mbuna. The Demasoni really call to me though. Ah and now comes my dilemma. The Tanganyika are so wicked cool! I love the look of the Calvus too. My buddy got a red one few months back and it was amazing. Lets say I go the Tanginikan route. What are some interesting options to go with a Calvus and as an owner how are there personalities in a general sense. I am use to very sociable cichlids as a long time SA guy.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

It sounds like you are really prepared..other than your stocking. I will take a shot a suggesting a Mbuna list,..which is the bulk of my experience. This is also just my particular dream list based on a 75g..and ordering the fish from my regular online vendor. All stocked in harem groups (1m/4-6fm). You would get a great range of color and a highly active but relatively peaceful tank.

Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga (awesome blue pattern male and bright yellow females)
Labidochromis caeruleus Nkhata Bay ''White Lab''
Cynotilapia sp. ''Hara'' Gallireya Reef (beautiful light blue with barring male and blue females)
Iodotropheus sprengerae ''Rusty''

Synodontis lucipinnis ''Dwarf Petricola'' (if you don't want fry) group of 7-8


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey thanks for the reply kevin. That stocking seems like a good mix of colors! I wasn't familiar with the "msobo" untill now. They are awesome looking! And Iodotropheus sprengerae is a fish I am very high on. I hear they are not as aggressive as some mbuna. What would you think about mixing them with Demasoni as someone who owns both? Also i am lucky enough to have an associate who has 35 2-3 inch Dwarf Petricola, and said i can have a group if I decide to add cats so definitely considering those guys.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I think Rusties would do fine with Demasoni..and honestly Rusties seem to do well with just about any Mbuna combination. My males are some of my very best looking fish..and perfect temperament. I do love Demasoni and would not tell you not to go for it..but they do require a lot of work. I have 6 left in my group and they have settled in and I haven't had any problems in a long time,..but keeping the number of females high enough was always a problem for me. I only have a 55g ..and don't have access to buying (pre)sexed females. My best advice with them would be to go ahead and buy a large group of them and then have a plan to identify and rehome the extra males. This can be tough due to the amount of rockwork that you will want to use,..and the fact that males and females look nearly identical (making it tough to catch and remove definite males). If you are willing and experienced with 'venting' that would help a ton.
I do love mine but those have been the drawbacks for me.


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

Good to know the Rusties should be okay because those guys are beautiful when mature. I ment to bring up a discussion eventually anyway regarding male to female stocking because thats one of the only things that intimidated me going from south american to African. I have heard some stories from my friends of African tanks doing great and then one day BOOM turns out you had a bunch of males and only a few females. Cue heavy metal music and destruction hahah. But in all seriousness I have someone who is capable of venting for me and all though that sounds like a lot of work, I think thats one of the fun things about fish keeping. The struggles and eventual successes. This may be a dumb question but can you think of any mbuna friendly species that can be keot singly or in pairs that also get upwards of 7 plus inches? I dont want a tank filled with lumbering brutes (thats what my SA tanks are for lol) but a unique individual with some size would be nice if possible. Thanks again for the feed back.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Well,..my thought there would be a single Acei (Pseudotropheus elegans Luwala Reef ''Yellow Tail Acei'').. or possibly a trio (1m/2fm). I have a full grown pair of Acei in my 55g (48") Demasoni/Yellow-Lab tank...and they are great. The female is maybe 4.5"- 5" and the male maybe a little under 6". They cruise the upper levels of the tank,..which adds a lot of activity and the Male is big enough that he seems to keep the boss Demasoni in check when he gets too rowdy. Very nice color also.


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

paxusromanus said:


> This may be a dumb question but can you think of any mbuna friendly species that can be keot singly or in pairs that also get upwards of 7 plus inches? I dont want a tank filled with lumbering brutes (thats what my SA tanks are for lol) but a unique individual with some size would be nice if possible. Thanks again for the feed back.


Single zebra Chilumba Maison reef male is your answer.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Burner460 said:


> paxusromanus said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a dumb question but can you think of any mbuna friendly species that can be keot singly or in pairs that also get upwards of 7 plus inches? I dont want a tank filled with lumbering brutes (thats what my SA tanks are for lol) but a unique individual with some size would be nice if possible. Thanks again for the feed back.
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

Well you guys have convinced me of one thing for sure. Gonna go Mbuna. Also definitely gonna do demasoni. Any one know where I can find the ZCM? They are wicked but seem hard to come but based off a quick glance. I think I'm also gonna turn my empty 40 into a lake T tank Haha I couldn't decide so guess I'll do both. I have 8 empty tanks in my garage might as well break one out. I want 5 species with demasoni being one. Any suggestions? Could a Malawi eye biter be included if I have enough hiding places? Thanks again guys. You all have been great.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want one blue barred fish per tank.

For 5 species you want a 72" tank.

The Eye Biter is too big for a 75G. I would not put him with Demasoni...better with other large haps/peacocks.


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay thanks for the heads up. I definitely don't want to cause any distress for the fish. How does demasoni, yellow lab, acei, and rusty cichlids sound? I'd be up for subing red zebra or white soco for any of those if it would help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds great! Be prepared for the extra work of demasoni. Keep a couple of those extra tanks free.


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

One of the other users was saying something along those lines. Are they just tougher due to the aggression and sexing or is there some other reason why? Iv also scrapped the 40gallon Tang idea and decided to go dust off a 55 to use for lake T cichlids so after I get it cycled I'll be back to bug you guys again.  I just can't get the idea of a calvus tank out of my mind. There is something captivating about them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well you said you were experienced and love aggressive fish. :lol: They are both aggressive and delicate. Get bloat easily, so swift action is necessary when a fish is rejected from the tank. Need a large population to manage aggression. When you buy 40 to end up with 20 there are a lot more males to rehome. The fry tend to survive, so you always have males maturing that eventually need removal. And they all look alike, so to catch the one male you want to remove involves removing all rocks and having some crazy scheme to ID just that one (certain mark on tail or gill cover, etc.).

I've been hearing recently that other species can stress them (bloat alert again) and although this has not occurred to me in the past, it sounds like it might have merit. So I am starting to monitor this.

I've been keeping them for 10 years now and I've had populations wiped out more than once...even recently. But they are so vibrant and the markings are fascinating!


----------



## paxusromanus (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh gosh yes I LOVE me some meanies haha. Yeah that seems to be the general consensus i got from a lot of people I talked to today. Iv actually decided today to go ahead and do 3 (!) african tanks. The 40 for shell dwellers, the 75 for just demsoni and yellow lab, and I cleaned out my old 150 high I had in garage and I'm gonna use it for a Tanganikan tank community that I have yet to decided what I'm gonna stock it with. I feel like every time I manage to cut back on my tanks I talk to people and get inspired by something I haven't tried. And then boom. Lol once again thanks for taking the time to reply to me. Its one thing to read it somewhere but it's another to hear it both in person and online from people with experience


----------

